# Kidney stones and cycling



## visoo (26 Oct 2009)

Hi,

I was diagnosed with kidney stones a couple of weeks ago, and thought that as the main symptom is extremely strong pain (which occurs before the stone is about to come out), I wouldn't cycle until the stone's out. The main problem is that you don't know how long it'll take (it's been at least 6 weeks so far despite the meds).

The strange thing is that I've searched the internet for any information on this, and no one seems to be saying that it's dangerous to cycle with kidney stones - it's almost as if this subject has never come up before  I've asked the doctor, and he said "Just pretend for now that it's not there." Still, the possibility of suddenly having excruciating pain while, say, cycling in front of a bus in the early morning London traffic seems kind of worrying.

Have you had any (cycling) experience with kidney stones?

Cheers,
P.


----------



## jimboalee (26 Oct 2009)

Yup.

Passed one out of the left hand side in 2003. Passed a couple out of the right hand side in 2005.

The pain was bad until hospital got me on morphine. Was discharged in about eight hours once the stone was in my bladder.

After passing the stone, the pipework is stretched and bruised, so there is an 'early warning system' when the bladder is full while cycling.

My Xray in 2003 showed a small stone in the right hand side, but that didn't stop me cycling.

That right hand stone shifted into the tubing early morning, so I got the rest of the week off work in Solihull and B'ham heartlands hospitals.

On seeing stones on my Xray, the hospital gave me some super-duper prescription only pain killer tabs to take if the stone started moving while I was out.

It was then when I decided riding a bike down lonely country lanes was not a sensible thing to do if the stone started its journey along the tubing and I needed an ambulance quick.

So on Audax rides, I went via the major roads. Sometimes longer, sometimes shorter.

A lady in B'ham heartlands said it is just like having a baby.
The first stone in 2003 felt like a burning sword was being wiggled around in my back. I was white as a sheet and rolling around the grass verge unable to stand up. It took about six hours to pass, the last two hours of that on morphine, gas and air in the ambulance.

When the second one started, I knew exactly what was happening, so I got dressed and walked to Solihull hospital and told them what was wrong.
They got me in the MRI and we saw it on the monitor. About 1.5mm diameter.
Not as big as the first and not as painful.

All I can suggest is don't go far off the main roads when you go riding. Keep your mobile phone charged at all times and with you. Know where all the A&E depts are where you go.


----------



## Blue (26 Oct 2009)

I have a lifelong history of kidney stones. I use your GP's system - I ignore them until the pain starts. Perhaps I have just been lucky, but the pain has always started at home with me.

The only concession I make to the condition it that I try to keep well hydrated to flush anything out before it gets too big!


----------



## visoo (26 Oct 2009)

Hi,

Thanks.

I guess the most important thing would be to know how sudden these attacks are - i.e. whether I'd have the time to safely get off the bike. My commute route includes places like Moorgate and London Bridge, neither of which is a fun place to fall off a bike and start agonizing in the middle of a lane full of oncoming traffic 

Cheers,
P.


----------



## jimboalee (26 Oct 2009)

Mine started with a dull ache like I needed the loo. It gets worse over minutes rather than milliseconds.

Your problem would be the safekeeping of your bike if you needed to divert to a hospital.


----------



## visoo (29 Oct 2009)

Thanks. I've started commuting by bike again, and it's definitely a lot more enjoyable than public transport (faster, too).

P.


----------



## postman (29 Oct 2009)

All the best to you with the pain .I had pain on sunday night .But stones must be hell.


----------



## The Jogger (29 Oct 2009)

My stone was to big to pass and they had to sent the cruncher up there. I had it for a few months but the pain was intermitent........I still went to the gym.......


----------



## BigonaBianchi (29 Oct 2009)

I had to have double stents inserted...OUCHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## jimboalee (23 Dec 2009)

jonemajor said:


> Its possible that your cycling has done damage to the nerves and/or blood vessels involved in erections.Its very difficult to diagnose such damage which may or may not be permanent. Surgical intervention will not cure the damage.Quitting riding would help, but does not guarantee recovery.Psychological issues may also play a role although typically the nocturnal erections are relatively immune from psychological effects. Still, this alone is not considered conclusive.Decreased drive or lowered libido may be due to poor performance or could be an underlying issue from low hormone levels or depression.This can be evaluated and hopefully treated.



?


----------

